# escova/ escova progressiva/chapinha/prancha



## Cecília Meloni

*escova/ escova progressiva/chapinha*
Me gustaría saber cómo se dicen estas palabras en español. Están todas relacionadas con la peluquería. Cuando se alisa el pelo con el secador de pelos en Brasil se dice "escova" y cuando se recoge el pelo en el alto de la cabeza se dice "coque".


----------



## Vanda

Cecília, aposto que você se esqueceu de procurar no nosso dicionário acima, primeiro. 

coque - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/coque


----------



## Tomby

Para espanhol de Espanha:
Escova: melena lisa
Coque: moño ou recogido
TT.


----------



## airosa

Tombatossals said:


> Para espanhol de Espanha:
> Escova: melena lisa


Creo que el término "español" para _escova_ es _brushing_.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Creo que el término "español" para _escova_ es _brushing_.


 
O "portugués".


----------



## Tomby

airosa said:


> Creo que el término "español" para _escova_ es _brushing_.


Nunca ouvi esse nome em Espanha. Talvez a foto que inseri não ajude. Mas eu sigo pensando que se trata de uma melena lisa, quer dizer, de cabelo não encaracolado. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

TT, é porque não explicaram pra você a história toda.  
Fazer escova, escovar os cabelos para ficar lisos, com certeza, e nisso você tem razão, mas o mulherio chama a isso de escova.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Creo que el término "español" para _escova_ es _brushing_.


 
No, el término equivalente a escova es cepillo. Ahora, si se trata de un estilo de peinado ni idea,


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> No, el término equivalente a escova es cepillo. Ahora, si se trata de un estilo de peinado ni idea,


Sí, se trata de un estilo de peinado pero yo me he enterado hace media hora cuando he entrado en Google buscando _brushing._
TT.


----------



## vf2000

Onde estou se diz "peinar". Para lavar e peinar, 12€, por exemplo.


----------



## willy2008

Si es alisar un cabello ondeado aquí se dice planchar.


----------



## Cecília Meloni

? Entonces la plancha es el sustantivo ?


----------



## Tomby

Cecília Meloni said:


> ? Entonces la plancha es el sustantivo ?


Sim. Veja este link, por favor.
TT.


----------



## Filiagape

Na Argentina e no Uruguay dizem _brushing_ (substantivo) o verbo, como já disseram, é _planchar_. Se for escova progressiva, dizem _laciado_ _progresivo_. Eles têm até _laciado brasilero_, que está muito na moda em Montevideo. 
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Tomba, me has enviado un link sobre planchas alisadoras de cabello. Eso es lo que se llama aquí en Brasil "chapinha". Y se usa la "prancha" para esto. La "escova" es un tipo de alisado que se hace con secador. Pero, de todas maneras, muchas gracias.


----------



## pkogan

Yo puedo agregar que en la argentina, usamos el termino "rodete" (sinonimo de "coque", en portugues).


----------



## ADEVANA

iBuenas tardes!

Necesito saber cómo se dice en espãnol, el nombre de dos técnicas de peluquería. En portugués : "chapinha" e "escova progressiva", usadas para alisar el pelo.

iSaludos!


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a outra discussão. Observe a partir do post de número 11. O post 13 fala da escova progressiva. O post 14 fala da chapinha.

Aqui fala sobre como planchar (usar a chapinha).

A escova progressiva é também conhecida como 
*Alisado Termo-Progresivo (clique)

* laciado progresivo  /alisado de odas  laciado definitivo


----------



## Alandria

Plancha = chapinha

Escova progressiva, no lo sé...


----------



## Vanda

E aqui explica a diferença do _'laciado brasilero, americano, japonés'._


----------



## NCFV

Oi, como se diz "prancha para alisar o cabelo"?, se diz prancha para o cabelo? E tmb. como se diz "cepillo para cabelo", escova para cabelo ou cepilho?


----------



## Vanda

íBienvenida NCFC! 

Juntei sua pergunta a uma discussão anterior sobre o assunto. É só ler os posts acima do seu.


----------



## NCFV

Brigadíssima


----------



## pkogan

En argentina, _escova_= cepillo
_chapinha_= planchita
_coque_= rodete

No sé que significa _escova progressiva_.





Cecília Meloni said:


> *escova/ escova progressiva/chapinha*
> Me gustaría saber cómo se dicen estas palabras en español. Están todas relacionadas con la peluquería. Cuando se alisa el pelo con el secador de pelos en Brasil se dice "escova" y cuando se recoge el pelo en el alto de la cabeza se dice "coque".


----------



## willy2008

ADEVANA said:


> iBuenas tardes!
> 
> Necesito saber cómo se dice en espãnol, el nombre de dos técnicas de peluquería. En portugués : "chapinha" e "escova progressiva", usadas para alisar el pelo.
> 
> iSaludos!


 Chapinha= planchita
Escova Progressiva = brushing


----------



## Fefa_100

Oi!!
Então escova progressiva é laciado progresivo (Argentina e Uruguay) e chapinha (o mesmo que alisar un cabello ondeado) = planchar? Entendi direito?
Aqui é comum ouvir a expressão "pranchar o cabelo" ou "fazer prancha", além de fazer chapinha. Tudo muito informal. Eu e minhas amigas quase não usamos o termo "chapinha".

Meus cumprimentos!


----------



## Nina Scato

Meninas y chicas,
Aqui no México chamam "cepillo" el que peina (escova), à escova progressiva dizem "Alisamiento térmico", "Alaciado" ou "laciado progresivo" ou "escoba progresiva" ou ainda Alisado Termo-progresivo. À "chapinha" que é o instrumento que usam para alisar dizem "tenaza" ou "plancha" que é o mesmo que "prancha" em português.  

 Good day for all!


----------

